# Coyotes in my Backyard



## ccr (Feb 7, 2007)

I am new here. I live in Greeneville Tn and just saw 3 to 4 Coyotes kill and drag a small deer in my backyard. I have seen them several times in the last few days. What caliber rifle should I use to kill them it will be about a 80 yard shoot from my house. I feed about 40 wild Turkeys and need to get rid of these Coyotes fast


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Deer rifle quick and easy.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Yotes are real fast learners. They'll pattern you and go nocternal on ya. If you got alot around get a road kill deer chain it to a tree and use a motion detector and a night vision scope, you'll even have to lube your window track to make it totally silent. This is if your bait is within 100 yards. It'll take a couple of days for them to hit the bait but when they do if your not ready it'll be gone in the morning. We shoot crazy numbers of coyotes here in NY and they just keep coming in. buddies of mine have shot 30 coyotes a season off the same bait pile 50 yards from their front porch. :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ccr
What calibers do you have available?
Your window sill will make a great steady rest !!!


----------



## ccr (Feb 7, 2007)

Funny part is I am a FFL . I refinish guns for a living. I can order any caliber.


----------



## gettn_strtd (Feb 5, 2007)

ccr, im from greeneville tn also. just getting started myself if you need a hand give me a pm i can be ready at the drop of a hat. get r dun!


----------



## CoyoteRich (Jan 5, 2007)

Tennessee game laws wont let us bait coyotes or shoot after dark. Coyote hunting is tough here and even tougher with all the rules put on us. The twra is afraid we might poach deer at night so they wont let us hunt unless we are **** hunting. You can be ticketed for having a predator call in your pocket after dark.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

CoyoteRich said:


> You can be ticketed for having a predator call in your pocket after dark.


Jesus I better not go to Tennesee then. I always have at least 1 predator call or howler in my pocket so I can practice in the car!


----------

